# Got Sally Last Night



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN! Great fish! What did that bad boy weigh?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Holy SH**......What a stud


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahhhh snap.. chris that's a huge flounder.... I thought u was gonna call me?


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Bill, How about Sundy night?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

can you say DOOR MAT!!! thats a damn nice flounder!!! Thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

dayum! that's a doormat! congrats and thanks for posting...


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice!! :clap

Did ya'll stickher with two gigs? Looks like a head and a belly shot.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea my boss had a gut shot and I stomped her in the head.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Frayed Knot (11/20/2008)*Bill, How about Sundy night?


chris, It'd have to be after thanksgiving... I'm leaving tomorrow moroning, and wont be back till, thursday...


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Holy Cow !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice flounder. You da man :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

Scott


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 9, 2007)

That's a STUD! Did u get a weight on her? Guessing 10+ lbs?!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn what a fish!!! She's a hoss for sure. Did you happen to put her on the scale?


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Holy Cow...Nice fish. I never seen one that big in my area. Must be one of those Bama fish. Good job!! :bowdown


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

You can go ahead and order the trophy and have it engraved to read. 

Winner of the 2008 PFF Gigging Chalenge

Frayed Knot


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

every bit of 7lbs right there!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

9 plus if I had to guess.

BTW Nice fish


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Now being the chef that I am. All I can see is one hell of a huge ass stuff flounder with Crawfish stuffing sitting in the middle of a table on a huge plater with a knife and fork. Awesome stab brother, keep em coming!!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Flounder9.75 (11/20/2008)*9 plus if I had to guess.
> 
> BTW Nice fish


What he said......a 23" incher that thick will go 7 lb. She's at least 9.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (11/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Flounder9.75 (11/20/2008)*9 plus if I had to guess.
> ...


I got a 24 1/2" one early this year that was healthy and she weighed 6 1/2 lbs. So yeah, I'd say she would go 8 or more.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

:clap:clap Nice looking flounder I don't care if It's 3 or 9 pounds Still some damn good eating!!!!!:bowdown


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

WOW! Awesome fish. Congratulations!!


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Shewas justunder 10 lbs on the boga grip.


----------



## luredinn (Jun 16, 2008)

Great fish.Was wondering what happen to your whaler the other night as it was at grand lagoon yacht club. Hope you weren't broke down? must have been nothing big as the picture show the results. If you have to leave it there again please be mindful to not block the ramp , as I moved your boat back,so that others could use the ramp. Once again great fish I think you just gave grubby old deadeye, A BIG SHINER (blackeye) with that fish.


----------



## roll tide roll (Jun 13, 2008)

man i got to say that is a nice looking cap your wearing, oh yeah by the way awesome fish


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

I am jealous!

nice trophy


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *luredinn (11/21/2008)*Great fish.Was wondering what happen to your whaler the other night as it was at grand lagoon yacht club. Hope you weren't broke down? must have been nothing big as the picture show the results. If you have to leave it there again please be mindful to not block the ramp , as I moved your boat back,so that others could use the ramp. Once again great fish I think you just gave grubby old deadeye, A BIG SHINER (blackeye) with that fish.


I Think you might have forum members mixed up...theres another forum member that hasa boat named the same as his s/n


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (11/20/2008)*You can go ahead and order the trophy and have it engraved to read.
> 
> Winner of the 2008 PFF Gigging Chalenge
> 
> Frayed Knot


Is the trophy ready yet?????


----------

